# Fluid bed advice



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Just wondering if there is any way I can get by without spending $100 on a fluid bed device. I don't make a ton of jigs, but often I get too much powder on when just dip in the jar.


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

Have you seen YouTube videos of the pvc pipe and aquarium air filter with a dial

It's cheap and does the trick


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjicehockey (Apr 11, 2014)

I have tried to do the pump and I didn't want to spend the money for one that was big enough but it still would be way less than a $100 and they do work I have a buddy with one that works great


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

get a hold of cadman (Ted) on this site he had plans for a fluid bed 
he"s very good


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

silver shad said:


> get a hold of cadman (Ted) on this site he had plans for a fluid bed
> he"s very good


I used his plans and it works good. Get as big of an aquarium pump as you can afford.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Do you guys who use the fluid bed have more than one cup or do you clean out the cup when changing colors?


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

I only use two colors now and have been cleaning the cup. It's a pain, but it works. I like the brown lunch bag material for the filter.


----------



## gino (May 14, 2008)

Hey guys I'm sorry for my stupid question but what is a fluid bed and what is it used for


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

It's a container that you put powder paint in. It has an air hose that comes in and circulates the paint to keep it fluffy. So when you dip your hot jig into it the paint will coat it even.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/170772...7290-0%26rvr_id%3D936256298017&chn=ps&lpid=82


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

gino said:


> Hey guys I'm sorry for my stupid question but what is a fluid bed and what is it used for


The only stupid question is the one not asked. Type it into Youtube and check it out.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I've made a fluid bed and went back to dipping right into the powder jar. In my opinion, it is more hassle than it is worth. You can get a nice even coverage just dipping in the jars if you.....

- Make sure you stir the powder so it does not get clumped together. You want it to stay 'fluffy' in the jar.

- Dip the hot head in the 'fluffy' powder quickly, swish it around, pull it out and tap it off on the edge of the jar.

- MOST IMPORTANTLY, watch your heat closely, too hot a head will make the powder stick on thick even if you are using a fluid bed. Only heat it enough to get the powder to stick. If you need more coverage, reheat it and dip it again. I heat mine after dipping to get it to completely gloss over so i make sure it has enough paint.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

AtticaFish said:


> I've made a fluid bed and went back to dipping right into the powder jar. In my opinion, it is more hassle than it is worth. You can get a nice even coverage just dipping in the jars if you.....
> 
> - Make sure you stir the powder so it does not get clumped together. You want it to stay 'fluffy' in the jar.
> 
> ...


After watching some You Tube demos I tend to agree. I think I'll just be a lot more careful about keeping the powder fluffy and not too much heat.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

X 2 on Cadman's fluid bed. Good inexpensive design.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

AtticaFish said:


> I've made a fluid bed and went back to dipping right into the powder jar. In my opinion, it is more hassle than it is worth. You can get a nice even coverage just dipping in the jars if you.....
> 
> - Make sure you stir the powder so it does not get clumped together. You want it to stay 'fluffy' in the jar.
> 
> ...


That is exactly how I do it. I use a flat head screw driver to keep the paint fluffy, dip it and give it a couple of good taps on the side of the jar to get the extra powder off.

Here are a few I was messing around with last year


----------



## sboggs (Jul 23, 2011)

Star1pup
just use a small paint brush and lightly tap the powder on your jigs.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

sboggs said:


> Star1pup
> just use a small paint brush and lightly tap the powder on your jigs.


I think that is what I'll do. Thanks for the input all of you.


----------



## Jim Paden (Feb 28, 2014)

I just use a heat gun and dip directly into the jar. As mentioned above if the powder paint is too thick reduce the heat time. Once the heat gun is up to temp just count off the seconds. My heat gun on low will warm a medium sized jig in about five seconds. Heat guns are all different and you will need to determine the time for your heat gun. Also larger lures require a bit more time.
After heating then plunge the jig into the powder paint with a quick swirl and back out, total time in the paint is just a second or two. If it looks thick tap the hook shank on the side of the jar to vibrate off any excess material.

If it comes out of the power paint looking dull and fuzzy. That's just right. Also the hook eye should be open. Then back to the heat gun until the dull fuzzy coating turns to an even gloss. When your are finished with that batch of jigs do what you normally do to heat cure.

Everything happens very quickly, I don't use pliers or anything to hold the hooks. Just fingers. You get the jig hot, into the paint , back to the heat gun and onto the cooling rack in like 10 seconds.

Start off with short times and increase until the jig comes out dull and fuzzy and fully coated. If one is not fully coated place it onto the cooling rack and come back to it later. If you try to do dip it twice maybe the hook is starting to get too warm to hand hold.

Here are the steps in list form, this will get them coated, when finished with the batch don't forget to cure them.

Heat gun up to temp
Warm jig (5 seconds or so)
Quick swirl into the powder pain jar (1 second, comes out coated with a dull fuzzy look)
Back to the heat gun for a (couple of seconds until glossy, reduce heat or warming time if thick finish or if the hook eye fills)
On to the cooling rack
Grab another jig and back to step 1


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Jim - Thank you! You have made it easier for me. Guess I'll go paint some jigs. - Bill aka Starpup


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Star1pup said:


> Jim - Thank you! You have made it easier for me. Guess I'll go paint some jigs. - Bill aka Starpup


if I like to paint 2 colors jig,
I have two cups difrent color powder,each cup has T spoon in it,i heat the jig and hold over one cup,grab the spoon full of powder and drop on jig,turn the jig and do the same think in second cup with deferent color,you can do one color or two colors.
one color,you turning the jig while you droping the powder paint,this way the powder paint is fluffy all time.
I like smoll wide plastic cups for powder paint,when I am done I just put lid on them,this way you can have many colors redy to use with out cleaning.


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

If anyone wants my plans for a fluid bed, you can either PM me or e-mail me through my website. If you want two colors, figure out which ones and the passive color should be on the entire jig, and the dominant over the passive color. Lots of ways to powder paint.


----------

